# When boxing included wrestling



## Ken Pfrenger (Sep 13, 2006)

When boxing included wrestling 
In 1743 the first formal rules for boxing were drawn up by Jack Broughton. After killing a man in the ring, not sure how, he decided to write up some rules....basically the only thing they disallowed was hitting a downed man and no grabbing below the waist. Still unlike modern boxing grapling was a big part of the game since the round would end whenever somone would hit the ground be it from a knockdown or a throw or the ever unpopular "unmanly shift" which was the act of throwing your self to the ground to avoid taking punishment thus ending the round.

In 1838 the London Prize Ring rules went into effect and this changed the sport somewhat with more rules added but for the most part all the same things about grappling still applied. Crossbuttocks, backheels reaping throws and many more were in the arsenal of most boxers of this early bareknuckle era. it was not uncommon for boxers to engage in both wrestling and boxing contests professionally and most boxing camps had a wrestling trainer on staff to keep the fighter well trained in close quarter work.

For a more indepth look at old time boxing and the influence of the rules on the fighters take a look at the article I wrote some time back at:
http://ahfaa.org/boxingstance.htm


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that article with us!  Interesting.

Jeff


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice article.

It is also important to mention that when people fought on the street, there often was no real regulation of what fighters could or couldn't do, so grappling happened a lot in those situations even when it technically was against the rules...

Paul


----------



## crushing (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the information.  I couldn't get to your link because it's blocked where I am.  I will check it out later.

Also, I had to do a search on crossbuttocks and found the following link if anyone else is curious:  http://www.practical-martial-arts.co.uk/practical_karate/iain_abernethy/ia_cross_buttocks.html

The link also references the bare knuckles boxing and grappling of years ago.

It's kind of funny that we were just working on the crossbuttocks throw last night in my Combat Hapkido class, we just didn't call it that.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 13, 2006)

Grappling is still a part of boxing, but its called resting.
Sean


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 13, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:


> Grappling is still a part of boxing, but its called resting.
> Sean


 
lol


----------



## Ken Pfrenger (Sep 13, 2006)

Touch Of Death said:


> Grappling is still a part of boxing, but its called resting.
> Sean



That's hilarious! :lol: And so true. I was watching a Carmen Basilio fight from the 50's a while back and over the twelve rounds the ref had to break the fighters twice. Nothing i hate more than a heavyweight hug-fest!


----------



## Ken Pfrenger (Sep 13, 2006)

Tulisan said:


> Nice article.
> 
> It is also important to mention that when people fought on the street, there often was no real regulation of what fighters could or couldn't do, so grappling happened a lot in those situations even when it technically was against the rules...
> 
> Paul



Very good point Paul....I think it is also worth mentioning that boxing was considered as much as an art of defence as it was a sport in the early years.


----------



## lklawson (Sep 15, 2006)

crushing said:


> Also, I had to do a search on crossbuttocks and found the following link if anyone else is curious:  http://www.practical-martial-arts.co.uk/practical_karate/iain_abernethy/ia_cross_buttocks.html
> 
> The link also references the bare knuckles boxing and grappling of years ago.
> 
> It's kind of funny that we were just working on the crossbuttocks throw last night in my Combat Hapkido class, we just didn't call it that.


Yeah.  Judo has 4 different names for this throw depending on where you grab, around the waist, neck, under the armpit, etc.

Still a solid throw.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

